# How Long Do Crickets Last



## trbjones (Jan 12, 2008)

How Long Do Crickets Last, I Just Been Look At Ricks Livefood And He Sells 250 Small Crickets For 2.50 Which I Think Is A Good Deal, My Gecko Is Still A Baby, How Long Will That Last Me And Will They Keep Fresh

Thanks


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

will depend on how you keep them. it is possbile to raise them to adulthood and even breed them given the right conditions, but left untended they can die after a few days.

In brief, keep them fed with bran and small amounts of veg (potato peelings, apple, lettuce, whatever you have scraps of) and provide water in such a way they can't drown (a capful with gravel in it works fine, or improvise).

It's important while moisture is availabe, the enclosure (an ice cream tub with lots of air holes works fine) itself is as dry as possible. keep at room temperature.

that about it...


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I think the op may have been asking how long 250 small crickets would last with his gecko eating them...

trbJones... is it a leo gecko?
if you only have one gecko your likely to not get through them before they grow too big for the gecko..however at 2-50...it doesnt really matter.

i think, depedning on the age and species of your gecko that small may be a bit small...so ina week pr 2 when they grow they would still be within size range for the gecko so its a good idea.

however the smaller the cricket the more your gecko will eat of course but if your wondering whether to buy one tub or more...I think one is prolly a good start and will last you a bit, plenty long enough to order another tub and have it arrive before you run out...see how it goes/


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Well say your leo eats 10 crickets a day. Then they're going to last for 25 days so they could live that long yes.

I buy crickets by the hundred (standard size) and they last about a month.


----------

